# Transport please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been dumped with 4 cats by an owner who is a total xxxxxx not nice.

The wonderful CG has offered a safe place for them with her but I desperately need transport from Oxford to Sally (Wolverhampton).

To ensure these cats remain safe I will happily pay petrol costs.

Please can anybody help.

Thank you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry you've been put upon. Was the man actually ill or was it a scam to get someone to take those lovely cats? Glad Sally can help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Honestly I don't know, I only saw him twice and that was once to bring the cats to me then a week later.
The rest of the time he made arrangements to visit and never showed up, then on different occasions made arrangements to collect but kept emailing asking for another week as he had to travel to London, then the email last night telling me he didn't care and to kill them.

I have left emails and phone messages letting him know of the plans to rehome, but I doubt I will hear anything.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

You think you've heard just about everything from people and then someone manages to sink even lower. I'm sorry you've been put upon CC. I'm so glad CG can help you out. Fingers crossed some transport turns up soon...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope you have managed to sort something hun. XX


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not yet but I will xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Transport not needed, owner now has cats.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope this is happy ending for them.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well that's a turn around. I hope the cats are safe and well xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not a good outcome for the cats if im honest but for the safety of my family I had no choice last night.
All unexpected and still being threatened.

I wont offer my help again if this is how you get treated by helping somebody and paying out on somebody's cats for 14 weeks.

I hope the next person doesn't get conned by this person, but I expect they will.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Awful. I hope you are OK xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im fine, the police are involved now and will see a solicitor Monday. xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Not a good outcome for the cats if im honest but for the safety of my family I had no choice last night.
> All unexpected and still being threatened.
> 
> I wont offer my help again if this is how you get treated by helping somebody and paying out on somebody's cats for 14 weeks.
> ...


So incredibly sorry to hear this CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My own fault for helping a stranger, now learnt people are not always as they seem to be.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> My own fault for helping a stranger, now learnt people are not always as they seem to be.


So true. I hope you are okay and I'm sorry for the way this has turned out - for you and for the cats


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh CC  I'm so sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh dear! This is really sad news! I hope he doesn't get away with what he's done! Thinking of you CC xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

So shocking how this has turned out. Goodness knows how you must be feeling.

Loads of ((((hugs)))).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry CC, hope it turns out alright for you. Concerned about the poor cats though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OH CC that's just awful. What a vile person. 
Love to you hun xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well it seem karma may be happening.
Pet courier just knocked on my door to collect the cats, told them the owner already collected the other day.
Pet courier said well I have travelled miles and not been paid, said welcome to the club.
He is not a happy man.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my - what on earth is this stupid man playing at?! I hope the couriers catch up with him and get their money and then some lol


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my god CC, I am so sorry. I was going to ask you if you needed transport help.

This guy is a total @rse. Lets hope he gets what he deserves. After everything you have done to help him and his cats and he does this. I am fuming for you! 

You are a lovely person, you've helped me with advice on my brood and I will always be grateful for that. 

Chin up xxxx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so sorry to read this CC. Some people can make you loose hope in humanity. You are a lovely, caring, wonderful person. I hope things are less stressful and you can breathe easier now. What a horrible experience for you. Sending cyber-hugs on behalf of the many, many cats and people you've helped over the years xxx


----------

